# Connexion pirate ?



## Sucrier (5 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Ce matin à 11 h 42 j’ai reçu un mail de la double authentification comme quoi je me suis connecté au forum avec une adresse ip qui n’est pas la mienne. Est-ce un bug ou alors je me suis fait pirater ? J’ai passé malwarebyte mais tout semble ok.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Août 2019)

Tout ce que tu dis laisse penser à quelqu'un essayant de voler ton identité.
Cela ne signifie pas forcément que ton ordinateur soit infecté par quoi que ce soit. Par contre il faut absolument changer tout tes mdp.

Edit: Sorry, je n'ai pas regardé la date de création du thread.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2019)

Atlante a dit:


> Edit: Sorry, je n'ai pas regardé la date de création du thread.


Ben quoi, il ne date pas de 10 ans son message.


----------



## Sucrier (10 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

depuis le changement de mot de passe je n'ai plus eu le problème, à surveiller ...


----------

